# Wine tasting North Yorks, 11th Feb



## Rapide561

Hi

Nothing booked yet, but I am free that weekend. I am proposing a wine tasting meet, or a beer tasting instead in Yorkshire. 

Maybe at the CCC Boroughbridge and we could use their indoor TV room for the tasting.

Any interest before I do anything further?

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*CCC Taste*

Hello Russel,

I am interested, but the dates may clash with Ski week.

<watching>

TM


----------



## lucy2

I am interested but am not a member of CC&C but will re join if I need too.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Us too! Oooh Lucy2 is your Renault a Master? and what year?

Greenie


----------



## lucy2

greenasthegrass said:


> Us too! Oooh Lucy2 is your Renault a Master? and what year?
> 
> Greenie


 we have a 2006 with sprintshift


----------



## jax

we could be interested in this meet as it incorporates both of our hobbys i.e. motorhoming and drinking!


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

Or is early March better?

I have spoken to the CCC and they only have about 12 hard stand pitches at this time of year, although we could also park on the road between grass pitches.

Have a think re dates and then we will go from there.

February might be good as still so few places open and the indoor TV room is useful for our other hobby!

Russell


----------



## ceejayt

Have you thought about going to Theakstons brewery at Masham. They do an organised tour including a buffet and beer which is supposed to be excellent?


----------



## motorhomer2

Depending when it is we might be interested

Motorhomer2


----------



## Tissy

we would be interested depending on date


----------



## suedew

jax said:


> we could be interested in this meet as it incorporates both of our hobbys i.e. motorhoming and drinking!


Us too :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------

